# What to fish for...



## whowont (Jun 10, 2011)

How do you know what to surf fish for at what time of the spring and summer months? Is there a place to find out what to catch at what time of the year? What can you catch within the first and second sand bar at this time of the year? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Just read and get experience is the short answer.

Early spring, redfish and sharks and catfish.

Now and summer through early fall, sharks and catfish.

Late fall and through winter, redfish I think. We don't go then. Too cold!


Daytime spring/summer, whiting and pompano.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

pompano arent out right now. you may catch a scraggler though. theyll be back late summer and through fall. redfish are big, sharks too. never caught a whiting so idk about them. you can catch catfish all day but theyre no good to eat imo


----------

